# wooden or metal toy shopping cart?



## 5terre (Jul 8, 2005)

Anyone have any recommendations for a wooden or metal toy shopping cart? The only one I have found so far is this.

http://www.playstoretoys.com/wooden-...cart-p-63.html


----------



## scbegonias (Aug 15, 2003)

That's the only wooden one that I've seen.

Target had (haven't been there in a few months) a metal shopping cart...just like a big one...but it didn't have the child seat area.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B000CCZRG8

The one in the store that I saw was all chrome...not red.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

We have a metal one from Pottery Barn Kids. It is nice, and very sturdy. I don't know how much it cost.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

We did little tykes plastic because it gets RAMED into the walls so much I figured it would ( and has ) cause less damage. With my little speed demon I couldnt imagine wood or metal







:


----------



## Amandamarie (May 2, 2006)

Potterybarn kids has a metal one. My catalog just came in the mail and the shopping cart listed is $39.
Their website is potterybarnkids.com


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

there is radio flyer classic walker wagon and radio flyer first wagon http://www.radioflyer.com/ (wood slats)

galt makes a push cart. (wood)

haba makes a push car and a doll pram. http://www.haba.de/index.php?en&area=us (both wood also)


----------



## mommycakes (Sep 21, 2005)

I just saw one at Costco today--metal. It was with all the new holiday toys.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes, I saw one at Costco as well about a month ago with all the toys they were putting out for the holidays. It was metal.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

I saw a wooden one in the Magic Cabin catalog for the first time. I guess it's not technically new (doesn't indicate that it is "New!") but I've never noticed it before. My daughter (2.5) was paging through the catalog the other day and looked at the kitchen/food page for a long time. She focused on the store section and finally pointed at the wooden shopping cart and said she wanted it.

Fat chance for us. It's $49.95 (Item #828232 if you want to find it in their online catalog)

I've seen metal ones in the Polkadots catalog (mypolkadots.com) and at Stewart Toys http://stewarttoys.zoovy.com/product/085761058408 The Stewarts one is $17.25 I guess the wheels might be plastic or rubber, but the frame/basket is metal. And it has a seat for a doll to ride in.

The Pottery Barn Kids one looks handsome but probably overkill with the $39 pricetag (plus, it has no seat for a doll.) Its catalog number is 16-4738290

The one at Polkadots comes with some play food and "props" (coupons, money, etc.) and is $21.99 It's also metal, and it's multi-colored.


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.moolka.com/jzv/cats/307/T...___accessories

I thought this one was cute, but $98...WOW!


----------



## ColinsMommy (Nov 3, 2005)

I just saw a metal one in my Leaps & Bounds catalog.


----------



## mommycakes (Sep 21, 2005)

i realize this thread's about done but I thought I'd add that I saw a metal shopping cart at Toys-r-us for about $20. Much more affordable than some of the others but it does mean venturing into T-R-U (which was oh, so overstimulating).


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

we have the one from Pottery Barn Kids and I love it. But then again I have a 16 mo. old boy so we don't worry about a doll seat. He loves pushing it around the house and tossing toys inside it, or whatever he can find. He has even figured out how to step on the bottom part and climb inside the basket. It's pretty stable because he hasn't fallen off it yet (crossing my fingers).


----------



## 5terre (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for your replies! We have a few Haba foods, and I'm thinking the metal/plastic carts with holes might not be the best for small toys (fall through). I suppose I could always make a cloth liner, or some cloth bags to go in it, though. I don't see the Magic Cabin one on the website.


----------

